

Ask HN: Good JavaScript codebases to read? - joshux


======
panorama
I'd personally love to see a frontend-heavy codebase that is using relatively
new tooling (for example, ES2015 with Babel, React on a significant scale,
etc.) if anyone would like to share :).

------
thorin
Derek recommends Backbone and Underscore - at least they can be found nicely
annotated here:

[https://sivers.org/learn-js](https://sivers.org/learn-js)

[http://underscorejs.org/docs/underscore.html](http://underscorejs.org/docs/underscore.html)

[http://backbonejs.org/docs/backbone.html](http://backbonejs.org/docs/backbone.html)

------
bzalasky
I'd start with the repos for the libraries/framework(s) you've been using
lately. Or for something a little different, take a look at Babel's codebase
([https://github.com/babel/babel](https://github.com/babel/babel)).

------
bigtunacan
While it might bring a few boos or hisses these days, there are a lot of
lessons to be learned from reading the jQuery code base.

~~~
mindcrash
Even better is the annotated version of the _original_ jQuery release, which
contains John's rationale about how things are the way they are.

[http://ejohn.org/blog/annotated-version-of-the-original-
jque...](http://ejohn.org/blog/annotated-version-of-the-original-jquery-
release/)

